# Bianchi MTB



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

Could You please help me identify this bike?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's a Bianchi Freccia Celeste.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> It's a Bianchi Freccia Celeste.


Okay... i can read.  But i'd like to know more info. Year of manufacturing, cataloque, description, etc....


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Assuming parts are original, its '94-95.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

muddybuddy said:


> Assuming parts are original, its '94-95.


I think You are right, but i couldn't find anything about this model... and what about the frameset?


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I love this era of Bianchi MTB's, you rarely see them around....I wonder why? This is the first one I have seen since back then around 1995.

These were Superset Lugged frames right? Right around this time there was a Reparto Corse lugged MTB frame also that was just insane.

Sorry I know thats no help just admiring the bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what are you planning to do w/ the bike?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

drotos.toth said:


> Okay... i can read.  But i'd like to know more info. Year of manufacturing, cataloque, description, etc....


Haha, sorry. Couldn't resist. I don't know any more than that, but I would agree on the year based on the parts.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

colker1 said:


> what are you planning to do w/ the bike?


I try to get as many info about it as i can. And i try to find out what does it worth...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

and now we arrive at the crux of the biscuit


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

If your profile is correct, you're in Hungary, so it may be a Euro market model. Maybe retrobike would be a better source of info? http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/

Chances are it's the same thing as was sold in the US as the Grizzly RC or the Super Grizzly RC ...


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> If your profile is correct, you're in Hungary, so it may be a Euro market model. Maybe retrobike would be a better source of info? http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/
> 
> Chances are it's the same thing as was sold in the US as the Grizzly RC or the Super Grizzly RC ...


I've tried the retrobike, but couldn't find out anything yet.

I've just found the Grizzly RC and the Super Grizzly RC in a Cataloque from 94'... but they are not exactly the same. Maybe the crankset and the hubs are different.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

So.. you are gathering info to sell the bike.:nono:


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

No, I just would like to know what does it worth...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

drotos.toth said:


> No, I just would like to know what does it worth...


nothing. ride it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahaahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hahahaha! Nice.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

drotos.toth said:


> No, I just would like to know what does it worth...


What does it matter how much its worth if you aren't gonna sell it.

I will tell you exactly how much its worth..............

its worth whatever someone is willing to pay.

stick it on ebay with a .99 cent reserve and in 7 days you will know what its worth that day.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

I shouldn't ask about the worth of the bike... That's a prickly question, as a i see...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well...a lot of people come here to fish for buyers or have us write their eBay auction for them. There is a 'Whats It Worth' sticky at the top of this forum for value estimations.

To save you some time....I'd say $200USD is about all its worth.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

...if you are lucky


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> and now we arrive at the crux of the biscuit


Mmmmmm. Biscuit Crux.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks! I just wanted to know... it isn't at the ebay.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Whatever someone offers, remember that it has at least ten bucks of extra cable housing.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

wv_bob said:


> If your profile is correct, you're in Hungary, so it may be a Euro market model. Maybe retrobike would be a better source of info? http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/
> 
> Chances are it's the same thing as was sold in the US as the Grizzly RC or the Super Grizzly RC ...


The 94 Super Grizzly RC was a bit different. No lugs, Columbus Genius Nivacrom tubing(and fork), different dropouts, and was sold with White Industries cranks and hubs.


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

Vader said:


> The 94 Super Grizzly RC was a bit different. No lugs, Columbus Genius Nivacrom tubing(and fork), different dropouts, and was sold with White Industries cranks and hubs.


You are right! Have You any idea what model is it?


----------



## drotos.toth (Aug 21, 2009)

At last I got this Bianchi...  

The frame is Superset 1 / Superlug. Do You know sg about these tubes? 


The groupest is M737/M738 XT. 

Rims are Mavic M 231. 

Seatpost is Selcof Team 26.8. 

ITM stem and handlebar. 

San Marco "Pirelli" saddle. (I think Cro-mo rails.)


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Right as I said in the other topic, this is a lower end Bianchi. The Superset tubing was a cheaper steel option to the high end Columbus tubes which equipped the NTH line, the "Reparto Corse" works frames. Basically it's got a basic chromoly frame. The Freccia Celeste model sat at the top of the lower end Bianchi range. With a full xt gruppo and a rigid fork, it retailed in 1995 for 2400000 ITL, around 1500 dollars, to whom you must add about 400 dollars for the fork. NTH frames weere way more expensive.
The forks, Marzocchi xc500, are from 1994, so I think the frame is the same.


----------



## Reforminded (Nov 6, 2009)

Williwoods said:


> I love this era of Bianchi MTB's, you rarely see them around....I wonder why? This is the first one I have seen since back then around 1995.
> 
> These were Superset Lugged frames right? Right around this time there was a Reparto Corse lugged MTB frame also that was just insane.
> 
> Sorry I know thats no help just admiring the bike.


I also love this era of Bianchi MTB's, as they made some silly light frames and were way ahead of the curve with their Super-G and Grizzly-RC suspension frames. At the first shop I worked at we built up one of the reparto corse frames with a Mag 21 SL-Ti, sketchy light parts everywhere (grafton brakes and levers, titec bars, american classic road seatpost, 28h mavic 238's (I think) laced to white industry hubs with revs) and had a complete bike weight of 20.1 pounds! Some big dude bought it on closeout and broke it (literally broke the frame in two and bent the fork) on his 3rd ride. I cried a little....I wanted it so badly back then. 20 lb steel bike in 1995/6?!?! Oh hell yeah.


----------

